# Ejecutar dos macros en simultaneo



## alvaro (Jul 30, 2003)

Buenas. Tengo dos macros que quisiera que se ejecuten simultaneamente.
Hay alguna manera??

Gracias.


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 30, 2003)

Moved to International Forum.


----------



## aaguioli (Jul 30, 2003)

Te sugiero que grabes otra macro que ejecute ambas..

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 30, 2003)

Simultáneamente no creo que se pueda... pero lo que si se puede es hacer lo que sugiere aaguioli, ejecutar uno seguido del otro...porqué es tan importante que corran al mismo tiempo ?


----------



## alvaro (Aug 1, 2003)

Porque una macro es la principal, y la otra es una Progress bar que indica aproximadamente el tiempo transcurrido de la principal.


----------

